# Domainabhängigen Port-Forward



## Paspirgilis (15. Mai 2010)

Hi
Ich weis nich wie sowas heist was ich will.
Via teamspeak  connected einer zu clan-goa.de auf meinen server.
Ich meine teamspeak benutzt standard-mäßig den Port 8767.
Kann man irgendwo/irgendwie sagen, dass wenn einer per clan-goa.de:8767 raufkommt auf  clan-goa.de:8666 kommt?
weil um dne richtigen teamspeak server zu joinene muss man über den port 8666 kommen.

MfG
Mark Paspirgilis


----------



## port29 (15. Mai 2010)

Das kannst du nur mit einer Portweiterleitung machen (iptables) oder eben Teamspeak dazu bringen, auch auf dem anderen Port zu horchen.


----------



## Paspirgilis (16. Mai 2010)

ich versteh nich wie ich domain abhängig dan eine iptable forwarding machen kann.
Bei allen tutorials wo ich von google aus hingekommen bin war es nur für ip's gemacht.
Ich willl aber
von
clan-goa.de:8767
zu 
( clan-goa.de:8666  bzw.  88.198.48.13:8666 )

Versteht ihr wie ich meine?

MfG
Mark Paspirgilis


----------



## Kai008 (16. Mai 2010)

Kommt auf deinen Router bzw. DHCP an.
Bei meinem gibt es z. B. die Möglichkeit:

(siehe Anhang).

Wenn ich meine ISP-IP jetzt mit dem Port 90 aufrufe wird der Aufruf auf dem Computer mit der LAN-IP 192.168.1.4 auf Port 80 weitergeleitet. Dabei spielt es natürlich keine Rolle ob das per DNS oder IP passiert, die DNS ist ja nur ein String der auf die IP verweißt.


----------



## Paspirgilis (16. Mai 2010)

ok,   um ehrlich zu sein  ich hab kein wort verstanden.
Nur um sicher zu gehen. Ich meinte meinen linux debian root server.
Kannst du mir gescheite links geben wo ich das nachlesen kann um zu verstehen wie ich so was mache?
Ich denke an dieser Stelle macht es nich viel sinn einfahc nach "Code" zu betteln.

"I'm sorry, I'm still learning"

MfG
Mark Paspirgilis


PS: ich mach das ganze von meinem linux aus per SSH


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Mache Dich mal über iptables und Portweiterleitung schlau.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

